# Legs



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Like Heather I'm quite bored and theres nothing to read on the forum today, where is everyone?

I have a young rump white doe which seems to be a bit less mobile than her siblings, they zip about fairly speedily whereas she seems to lumber about. I assumed she was just a bit tamer however watching her today I did get concerned, but only very slightly. When I picked her up by the tail she clamped her hind feet together while her siblings flail their legs outwards (I read something about this but I cant find it and cant remember what it said but the gist wasn't good). Anyway what is it and does it rule her out of breeding in the future?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Some of my mice do this, never stopped them breeding or winning anything :lol: They are never any less mobile though, just sometimes put their legs together rather than out as you describe when held by the tail.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm going to have to keep an eye on her, nothing is obviously wrong about her but watching her moving around with the others she doesnt seem to move quite the same as them. I hope she is ok as I had planned to keep to breed.


----------

